# What Is Edge?



## mandar5 (May 2, 2006)

Hi guys may i know what is EDGE?I have heard it is advansed gprs.Can i connect edge enabled fone to pc to browse internet on pc?Is thare any phone in 5k range with edge?
  Thanx,
   Mandar.


----------



## saiaspire (May 2, 2006)

EDGE is enhanced data rates for gsm. it is a advanced version of gprs. You can connect to the pc and therotically surf at speeds for 384kbps. Visit www.univercell.in for costs of EDGE enabled phones


----------



## amitgg (May 2, 2006)

I don't think any mobile service in India provide edge service. Make sure before you buy a phone.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (May 2, 2006)

amitgg said:
			
		

> I don't think any mobile service in India provide edge service. Make sure before you buy a phone.



wrong buddy,Hutch does have support for EDGE
Dunno abt Airtel or Idea though.


----------



## freezer (May 3, 2006)

Airtel and Idea also do support EDGE


----------



## mandar5 (May 3, 2006)

What about Trump or Dolphin? 
  Plz reply


----------



## prankie (May 3, 2006)

Why dont u call there customer service and ask them????


----------



## nikhil (May 6, 2006)

yes airtel does support this edge...but i would like to add one question????don't know if i should have a seperate posting for this or not....is the airtel blackberry a good product(the new one which they have released recently? is it worth buying? i need net on the move


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 10, 2006)

you'll get net on the move with any of the higher end models from nokia, the only advantage of blackberry is the email system, something like outlook. If u are using Gmail or Yahoo, you can access them from the other phones, I have used gmail and Yahoo with my 3220, but you won't get the graphics


----------



## mAYHEM (May 10, 2006)

I think Nokia 3220 is the cheapest edge phone.Airtel provides EDGE only at two paces in my state and cost Rs 999 only.


----------



## nikhil (May 10, 2006)

teknoPhobia said:
			
		

> you'll get net on the move with any of the higher end models from nokia, the only advantage of blackberry is the email system, something like outlook. If u are using Gmail or Yahoo, you can access them from the other phones, I have used gmail and Yahoo with my 3220, but you won't get the graphics


so does this mean that the blackberry provides better graphics? and whay is the advantage of EDGE over regular services which the isp provides?


----------



## sanju (May 14, 2006)

I am using se k700i and planning to shifting a edge phone can airtel haryana will provide edge facility and what cost. I am just using 299 unlimited plan of airtel and feeling the speed is very slow. 
any solution plz suggest...
thanx


----------



## sidewinder (May 15, 2006)

Buddy  do get Airtel edge without any extra cost...i mean i hav airtel mobile office activated and whenever i try to see tv on my 3230...network speed exceeds 15 kbps...normally its between 6-8 kbps..so i think airtel supports edge
PC browsing is also pretty fast..around 8-12 kbps in offpeak hours..


----------



## Najesh (May 15, 2006)

I don't know Sidwinder that u r from which place but here in bengal airtel provides only gprs,and not edge.


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 16, 2006)

@ Najesh, why don't you call up Airtel customer care, the theoretical max on vanilla gprs is 6 KBps(48 kbps with 3 timeslots) Edge is 3ice as fast, and you can easily expect practical speeds of between 10-18 Kbps which ppl are getting in cal.
@nikhil check out blackberry.com, it's just that yahoo/gmail don't support showing graphics in mobile, the phone can display if they show. The graphics are disabled due to issues with fitting on the mobile screens


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 16, 2006)

@ Najesh, why don't you call up Airtel customer care, the theoretical max on vanilla gprs is 6 KBps(48 kbps with 3 timeslots) Edge is 3ice as fast, and you can easily expect practical speeds of between 10-18 Kbps which ppl are getting in cal.
@nikhil check out blackberry.com, it's just that yahoo/gmail don't support showing graphics in mobile, the phone can display if they show. The graphics are disabled due to issues with fitting on the mobile screens


----------



## Najesh (May 19, 2006)

The  Customer care is Good 4 nothing.


----------



## digital_mech (May 19, 2006)

Najesh said:
			
		

> The  Customer care is Good 4 nothing.



Airtel customer care sucks!! Now I have stopped calling them..they are just useless suckers. Even i know more than them about their products.

N about EDGE..Airtel provides EDGE here in Mumbai. It is 300% faster than plain GPRS. Now i can see TV on my cell with the help of mobiTV software.


----------



## sidewinder (May 21, 2006)

Yes I think the speed I am  getting..its got to be edge...
Just last night i downloaded Kaspersky internet security(14 mb) in 18 min flat...
Do i need a broadband anymore ?????????


----------



## digital_mech (May 21, 2006)

sidewinder said:
			
		

> Yes I think the speed I am  getting..its got to be edge...
> Just last night i downloaded Kaspersky internet security(14 mb) in 18 min flat...
> Do i need a broadband anymore ?????????



certainly NOT!
Its not as fast as good BB connection..but most important thing is its much cheaper than Broadband. 
So EDGE is good..but i am waiting for the bigger thing>> 3G


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 21, 2006)

There is only one small prob with using Airtel GPRS and it is that you cannot use port forwarding because it's firewalled, it's really a bummer esp. if you are using Bittorrent


----------

